# Cheese, Grommit!



## adiochiro3 (Feb 6, 2011)

I decided to throw a couple of Tilamook cheddar cheese blocks in the upright part of my smoker while cooking some game day ribs and ABT's.  Smoked with ash wood from our own tree.








I have this routine dialed -- I know how to keep this part of the smoker at 90* while the SFB stays at a perfect 225*.  However, I should have paid more attention this time.  Thankfully, I was too lazy to clean the grate, so I put the blocks on foil for for the first time.  The temp spiked at some point during the smoke, and this was the result:







Hilarious!  The wife laughed at me!  I vacuum packed it anyway -- should be good eats if not hard to slice for sandwiches!  LOL!  Even a smoking vet misses every once in a while!  Thank God I had it on the foil or all would be lost!  I usually just set these right on the grate!


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2011)

I did the same today but had to work it out of the grill.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 7, 2011)

You could have just made some quick nachos!!!!!!LOL We all do some silly things sometimes...ita all good!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2011)

If you get an AMNS you wont have that problem...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> If you get an AMNS you wont have that problem...


Thanks for the thought.  This is the first time I've had this trouble, and I've smoked a lot of cheese!  I'll keep a better eye on it next time!


----------

